# Another Great White - Altona - PICS



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Another Great White has been seen and photographed off Altona by Ray Theuma of the Altona Boating and Angling Club. Photographs by Ray and courtesy of Charlie Micallef.





















Ray said:


> HI Charlie>>>.>>. This is the photos and Note that I send to the Herald Sun and The Age >>>>>>> hi my name is Ray Theuma from the ALTONA BOATING AND ANGLING CLUB while fishing for Snapper to day 2 nd December 2009 in Port Philip Bay . about 7 kilometres from Altona just of P2, we spotted a White Pointer shark which circled our boat for about ten minutes. My boat is 4. 6 meters(16ft ) and the GREAT WHITE was approximately the same size of the boat.. I have enclosed some photographs as PROOF and would like to warm Fishermen and the General Public of the Danger within our Waters.... Thanks Regards Ray Theuma


I bet that made your freckle tighten up a bit more PAINKILLER :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hey darren do we usually have this many GW's in these waters? i have never heard of this amount before. maybe the deepening of the heads has something to do with it :?


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets send in hardyakka (aka supayakka) to clean up the waterways for us, he has the proven skills for the sharks.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

zipper said:


> hey darren do we usually have this many GW's in these waters? i have never heard of this amount before. maybe the deepening of the heads has something to do with it :?


I don't know zipper, maybe?? It's certainly not unusual to have them enter the bay, They have been seen many times before. I think that technology helps us see and hear about it quicker these days. Just like DavidL's and Hardyakas threshers, half of Victoria knew they were hooked up while the fight was still in progress. :lol:


----------



## lionfish (Jan 15, 2009)

Stop posting about sharks! Mrs lionfish is monitoring these boards now!

I keep telling her not to worry. The chance of coming across a shark in PPB is 1 in 10,000.

I'm revising that down to 1 in 1000 now.

By the end of summer it may be one in 1/100

:>


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for that Rhino.... :shock: .........NOT!!!!!.......
At least they are hanging around your end of the bay.... :twisted: :lol:

We will send hardyakka over shortly... ;-)


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't worry you silly mexions paddlers, sharks only like hobies. ;-)

Victoria C-O-M-B-O breaker :lol:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

It's just cunning marketing, the shark shield guys are about to float the company on the stockmarket...... :shock:


----------



## TGF (Oct 25, 2009)

This isn't encouraging me to venture into the bay at all....might stick to the rivers for now!


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

hardyakka you might need to upgrade the leader a bit for this one.


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

Just like accidents on the roads. more traffic means more accidents. more boats mean more sittings. they were always there


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

TGF said:


> This isn't encouraging me to venture into the bay at all....might stick to the rivers for now!


Just make a dozen or so foam seal decoys and drop them off on your way out  , K-------


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

i reackon that would be awsome, carry 10 or 20mtr or rope and have a foam seal on the end and troll it behind the yak and wait till a big great white leaps out of the water to grab it.
NEW COMP:
who ever can get a pic of a great white jumping in ppb will win something

best sight and even better pic.

have fun, 
stuart


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

heronfish said:


> i reackon that would be awsome, carry 10 or 20mtr or rope and have a foam seal on the end and troll it behind the yak and wait till a big great white leaps out of the water to grab it.
> NEW COMP:
> who ever can get a pic of a great white jumping in ppb will win something
> 
> ...


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

topgunpete said:


> hardyakka you might need to upgrade the leader a bit for this one.


after seeing the photos of the white Pete I've respooled the reel from 10lb to 15 and bumped the leader up to 30lb fluro....that should stop him :lol:


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

time to get a shark shield !


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

heronfish said:


> heronfish said:
> 
> 
> > i reackon that would be awsome, carry 10 or 20mtr or rope and have a foam seal on the end and troll it behind the yak and wait till a big great white leaps out of the water to grab it.
> ...


10-20 mtr be effed, 200 mtr is still too close , yeah i know i am a skirt , but i am an alive one  ,K--------


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

its the thrill of living on the edge......get me the stuff and ill do it, and you can stay your 200+ away, oh and can someone get me a water proof camera so i can accomplish this photo shoot 

and I'm still alive


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

heronfish said:


> its the thrill of living on the edge......get me the stuff and ill do it, and you can stay your 200+ away, oh and can someone get me a water proof camera so i can accomplish this photo shoot
> 
> and I'm still alive


Here you go Heronfish, this is one that a friend from work made me as a joke... :lol: 
Your welcome to tow it around if you wish.... :? 
Maybe try around Seal Rocks... sure there would be a few takers there.... ;-)

See link.
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31262


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

heronfish said:


> its the thrill of living on the edge......get me the stuff and ill do it, and you can stay your 200+ away, oh and can someone get me a water proof camera so i can accomplish this photo shoot
> 
> and I'm still alive


Hope ya wearing your brown undies.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

yea ill take some deodorant...just in case


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I got a phone call this morning from Jay Mueller, a producer of TripleM's morning show, trying to make contact with the guy who took the photos.

We've been able to to do that through Charlie Micallef and he will be on radio just after 7am today.


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

Rhino said:


> I got a phone call this morning from Jay Mueller, a producer of TripleM's morning show, trying to may contact with the guy who took the photos.
> 
> We've been able to to do that through Charlie Micallef and he will be on radio just after 7am today.


thanks. i'll switch on now and listen to it..


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Just saw the aticle in todays herald sun.
Headline was "Terror in the bay".... :? 
Man stalked..... blah blah blah..... :?

Here is the link.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/fi...lling-the-waters/story-e6frf7jo-1225810361350


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Seriously officer , i didnt know that was a powerhead attached to the end of my stakeout pole.

Lol at least the bottoms of hobies look like penguin or seal flippers flaying about under there like they are injured. :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Lol at least the bottoms of hobies look like penguin or seal flippers flaying about under there like they are injured.


an paddles sound like mullet jumping, my moneys on the paddles getting hit first

http://bigpondnews.com/articles/OddSpot ... 06350.html

can't see any flippers there :twisted: paddlers beware


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

justcrusin said:


> > Lol at least the bottoms of hobies look like penguin or seal flippers flaying about under there like they are injured.
> 
> 
> an paddles sound like mullet jumping, my moneys on the paddles getting hit first
> ...


And if you think you're safe under sail, AI owners beware too!! :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2661691.stm


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont know... sounds a bit boring mabey puting a hook on the end? that orta lightin things up ....getin towed by a 5m+ gw would be an experance


----------



## Moore (May 8, 2009)

* Going to change my undies...then put my yak up on ebay!!!!!


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Just looking again at those pics.

he looks like a very old and somewhat wrinkled GW. Looks a bit feeble and sluggish.

Probably came into the bay to die ?

Any guesses on the age of the thing? How long can GW's live ?


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

It may look old and wrinkled but it still has teeth ...unlike some of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

jtrippa said:


> It may look old and wrinkled but it still has teeth ...unlike some of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes! I wouldn't want to jump in to give him a hug :shock:

I since read that they have been known to live to 100 years !


----------



## bream88 (Dec 29, 2009)

nice pic's anyway


----------

